# Hilton or Starwood for Edinburgh?



## DebBrown (Aug 9, 2008)

We will be spending a couple of days in Edinburgh next June.  We have both Starwood and Hilton points available.  Does anyone have opinions about any of these hotels?  I'm interested in location and convenience as well as hotel amenities.

Sheraton Grand Hotel and Spa
Hilton Caledonian
Hilton Grosvenor

It also might make sense to stay in a 2br type suite.  TripAdvisor lists many of these and, costwise, it might make sense for a party of 4.

Deb


----------



## Jimster (Aug 10, 2008)

*Scotland*

I stayed at the Sheraton in Edinburgh last year and found it quite nice.  I got an upgraded room since I am a starwood gold and I used the club floor.  My room had a view of the castle and its location is quite convenient and relatively easy to find.  I did not avail myself of the spa nor do I have any knowledge of the other places you mention.  I would not hesitate to stay at the Sheraton again.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 10, 2008)

You may have already checked TripAdvisor, but if not here's the link:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g186525-oa20-Edinburgh_Scotland-Hotels.html#ACCOM_OVERVIEW


----------



## alexb (Aug 10, 2008)

the caledonian is at the end of princess street right in the middle of edinburgh
nice hotel


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks much!  You've confirmed what I've read elsewhere.  I think we will use our Starwood points for Edinburgh and the Hilton points for other parts of Scotland.

Deb


----------

